# Military ID



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

So, I looked and noticed that my Retired military ID will expire in april so I need to renew it. I am currently on 13a probationary visa. It is my understanding that I need to get permission to leave the country on this visa? 

Is there a place in Philippines where I can renew my Military ID? Clark? Or would I need to get permission to leave country and fly out? Guam or USA I guess?

Also, is there a quick Visa my wife can get to come with me to visit my family? Tourist visa?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

You MAY be able to get a retired military ID at the JUSMAG office at the Embassy in Manila but the only way to know for sure is to call them ask. If not there, the closest RAPIDS service center is probably Guam.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

What's the deal with 13a? Can I leave the country or do I need permission from BI office?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Contact Us - RAPIDS Site Locator

DOD ID CARDS | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------

